# Parents Only: How were you educated growing up?



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 20, 2007)

How were you educated growing up (if more than one of the above then please choose the answer that represents the most school years of your education)


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jul 20, 2007)

Entirely private, growing up K-12.


----------



## JohnV (Jul 20, 2007)

I went to Christian school through grade seven. From grades eight to twelve I went to public school. That is, I had seven years of elementary school in the private/parochial school and one in public school; and then four years of secondary education in the public school. But the places where I learned the most (going by what I retained and followed up on the most) was in catechism class, church, and from personal study after these schools. 

I think that formal schooling is mostly learning how to learn, but real learning is what you do with it afterwards.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jul 20, 2007)

90% Public - some brief stints in private (didn't like it) - although I wish I could have had a classical education...


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jul 20, 2007)

I don't think you have it set up for multiple choice, Rich.

A combination of public and private. My private school time was the only time I could focus on work, the kids weren't obsessed with trivial things, we all wore the same clothes, etc. My public school years were hell until highschool and even that wasn't the best atmosphere.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 20, 2007)

LadyFlynt said:


> I don't think you have it set up for multiple choice, Rich.
> 
> A combination of public and private. My private school time was the only time I could focus on work, the kids weren't obsessed with trivial things, we all wore the same clothes, etc. My public school years were hell until highschool and even that wasn't the best atmosphere.



Ah, but I have set it up:
"...if more than one of the above then please choose the answer that represents the most school years of your education..."

I'm looking for pre-ponderance since I want the most years of schooling to fall into a single bin for each.


----------



## Herald (Jul 20, 2007)

New Joisey public schools all the way. Forgedabodit.


----------



## bookslover (Jul 20, 2007)

Public schools, unfortunately.

Kindergarten (50 years ago this September [heh]) - public
1st, 2nd, part of 3rd grade - Catholic school
all the rest - public

I've sort of had to re-educate myself over the years...


----------



## Herald (Jul 20, 2007)

Richard - they had schools 50 years ago? I thought you were educated by vagabond Gypsies in the back of a caravan.


----------



## bookslover (Jul 21, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Richard - they had schools 50 years ago? I thought you were educated by vagabond Gypsies in the back of a caravan.



Covered wagon, bub, no caravans!

I started my public school eduation at Daniel Webster Elementary School (in 1957) and ended it at Long Beach Polytechnic Senior High School (in 1970).

My high school, by the way, was known at that time for having sent more football players to the NFL than any other high school in the country. Don't know if that's still true today.


----------



## brymaes (Jul 21, 2007)

Public school for kindergarten and first grade, homeschool for the rest.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 21, 2007)

I guess I should answer too. Public school education K-8 (including 3 years in DOD School System overseas) and Catholic School 9-12. I enjoyed every grade.

I do remember moving to Texas though in 1980 and thinking that the schools were much easier than they had been in Highland, CA where we lived from 1977-1980.


----------



## Raj (Jul 21, 2007)

Good to know about others on education. Very good thread!

I dont know for how many generations we had been illitrate but I do know I'm the first one to get education from the family. I'm on the top until now, hoping and praying some body from the family and relatives would beat me.

My father, as a laborer worked hard to provide me education. When I went to the school and did well academcally, I always observed how happy my father was. In our village we did not have any private school, so went to govt. school.

Reason: Brahmins did not allow/encouraged/inspired other castes to get education.
Reason: To keep people in darkness and under oppression, so that they will not have any chance to think broad. ( and their lordship or supriority will not be questioned and under threat. 

If at the time of marriege or other special occasions, there was some thing to write, the family invited a high caste Hindu to do it. And special seat and wages was arranged for him.

Thanks be to God and the missionaries and their influences on the whole but specially on education system today.


----------



## SemperWife (Jul 21, 2007)

Public school my entire life, with the exception of the DODDs school I attended for 5 years while overseas (7-11th grade).


----------



## Answerman (Jul 21, 2007)

I was govment educrated, and like Richard have had to re-educate myself. I am now 40 and am giving my 3 children a homeschool education so that I can send them out as salt and light, but only after they have been trained for the task.


----------



## blhowes (Jul 21, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> New Joisey public schools all the way. Forgedabodit.



I thing thay did a gud job, woodnt yuo agre?


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jul 21, 2007)

Publik skool...

I actually learned how to study in the Navy though.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jul 21, 2007)

Educated in government school. I went to "Horace Mann Elementary" through the 1950's, a school that definitely lived up to its name. 

I taught government high school math for 4 1/2 years. I got out in the mid 70's when the teachers' association (professional) became the teacher's union.

I am still unlearning.


----------



## jawyman (Jul 21, 2007)

Private boarding school. Christian, but non-demonational.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Jul 21, 2007)

Public Schools K-8 (don't remember much of it), Half-year of public high school, GED, some college at ASU wandering around lost in the art, music, humanities departments.

Would love to have received a Classical Education but will do that for my daughter now and learn it all with her.


----------



## jbergsing (Jul 21, 2007)

Public education from K-12.


----------



## Augusta (Jul 22, 2007)

Almost all government schooling excepting one year where I went half the year at a private Christian school (loved it) and the other half traveling with a friend and being homeschooled by her mother.


----------

